# A Few 'Specials'...........



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Ground out a few special orders for Christmas..

Left is one of two requested by Trod...(gonna be a little delay, Trod.. Blew out the second one...waiting on another blank).. It's the new Majestic Junior ...a little bit shorter and lighter than the old Majestic (in the middle) and has a 'postable' back on it...meaning the cap will screw onto the back of the pen while using it..."T" wanted a couple of black acrylics with just a little yellow swirl and I think this will fill the bill..

Middle pen is the regular whopper...Majestic..turned from a nice chunk of Texas Ebony. This big booger is a special gift for a really good friend of the geezer..(who also just happens to send a WHOLE lot of biz to the old phart)...:tongue:

Right hand pen is my NEW FAVORITE...the new Nouveau Sceptre rollerball from PSI.. This was a special order from a lady friend for her Pastor. I turned it from a beautiful chunk of Amboyna Burl..This really is a georgous stick...Think I'll grind out a few more for the 'retail'...LOL

Third pix shows the Majestic Jr and the Nouveau opened up with the caps attached to the tail end for writing.. Fourth pix is just a close-up of the acrylic for Trod so he can see the finished product and approve or reject. Might save "T-Man" a long drive if he don't like 'em....but in case you do, brang your tool box with ya.. I need some serious help with that bandsaw you peddled to me...:rotfl:

"Sandy Clause is comin' to town" :rotfl:


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh yea,,,,, you're cranking now Jim.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow! Very Nice.LL


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Beautiful work T!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Very Very Nice!!!!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Oh YEAH! Those will work for me buddy! I hope you have a couple of those nice wood presentation boxes.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Those are definitely nice pens Tuga. I have a Majestic Jr on the way from PSI.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Really nice Jim. They look great as usual.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Elegant looking pens. They are nice.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL....I asked Tortuga to make me two of those black/yellow pens to give as gifts, They just may not reach their intended recipients! 

I have a small very nice collection of "Tortuga Pens" but not a black and yellow one!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

You did good Jim.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Just a little heads-up for pen turners.. Might wanna stay clear of the Majestic JR..kits.. I've made a lot of the regular big Majestics and they all turned out fine..but the Jrs have been giving me hell. Do all the work, turning, sanding, finishing etc..then fit all the parts together perfectly and you should be done, BUT, when you try to screw the top to the bottom of the pen...it hangs !!!.. Did get one to work by a lot of grinding, sanding, fitting, etc..but it still aint right. I'm gonna call them in the AM and see what's going on...I've already ruined 3 of those kits and they are too expensive to just 'trash' the results. Of course, it could just be me....but I was extremely careful with the last two and came up with the same nasty results..

In the meantime...if any of you want to do the fancy pens, try this Sceptre below.. Rollerball, etc...and costs less than the Jr.Majestic. I think the finished product is actually nicer looking than the Maj.. only difference is that it don't have the 'diamond' (LOL) in the clip...

It's in the pix I started this thread with if anyone is interested...

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/broadwell-nouveau-sceptre-pen-kits.html

or...more specifically.....

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKDBBP.html


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

That Sceptre IS a nice looking pen!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> That Sceptre IS a nice looking pen!


LOL..Glad ya feel that way, Buddy....cuz that may just turn out to be what your order gets filled with.. Turned one with your blanks today and it came out REAL SPECIAL...

Yore choice when ya see 'em...prolly latter part of the week, I'll be done with them.. Feeding Hiedi cheese and kaopectate in anticipation of your visit....


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Feeding Hiedi cheese and kaopectate in anticipation of your visit....*

That's going to leave a spot!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Incredible work as always


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

galvbay said:


> *Feeding Hiedi cheese and kaopectate in anticipation of your visit....*
> 
> That's going to leave a spot!


lol...Heidi loves making spots for me when I go to visit Jim...I think it's her version of "Art"


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> lol...Heidi loves making spots for me when I go to visit Jim...I think it's her version of "Art"


LOL..Well, that's a NEW name for it... i.e. " I'll be with you in a minute. I'm in the bathroom taking a ART" :rotfl:

I told her you would probably be dropping by for a visit and she is so excited she can hardly stand it...as you can see...


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Jim, I think I'd drop a bomb if Trodery showed up at my house too!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL...She could have her own art show I tell you!


----------

